

Ask HN: How do I make a service that lets you borrow items from others w/ trust - jayzalowitz

I want to build a company that lets you borrow things from other people, how would you get started?&#60;p&#62;I could code it, of course, but I of course would need to build a bunch of people willing to lend stuff. How would you all gain the trust of future users?
======
jeffmould
Take a look at <http://neighborgoods.net/>

